# مبدء الحركة - السلف



## سيف المنصور (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الســلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخواني المهندسين عندي طلب منكم و هو معلومات عن (( مبدء الحركة - السلف )) السيارات ..
موقع مجلة أو اي تفسير بالتفصيل و أكون ممنون جدا جدا منكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هيثم حلمى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سيف لا نفقه كثيرا مما تقول .........ماذا تريد بالضبط ؟؟؟


----------



## سيف المنصور (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز هيثم حلمى اقصد (( سلف السيارت )) ألم تسمعو به:80: 
مبدء الحركة و إليكم الصورة ما أقصد

















و المطلوب تفصل عن هذا الجزء من السيارة الخاص بكهربائية السيارات


----------



## سيف المنصور (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شباب اين المعلومات؟؟!!!
مبدء الحركة أو السلف أو المارش


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ سيف كنت قلت من الأول الـ starter 

بص ده فصل من تقرير كنت عامله بس كان حاجة متقدمة شوية من شركة bosch يعني لو عايز شرح ا ب مارش يبقي مش فيه بس لو تصبر علي اسبوع اعملهولك او حتي ادورك علي صور و اشرحهالك عموما الملف للي يستفيد منه وكل اللي فيه bosch بس


----------



## سيف المنصور (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز AHMAD_EMAD و جزاك الله خير الجزاء
و أنا بإنتظار المزيد و ما يتعلق بكهربائية السيارات من starter أو داينمو و بطارية السيارات و بالتوضيح بالصور (( لأني أعمل الأن في ورشة مياكنية قسم كهربائية السيارات )) 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ,,,,


----------



## سيف المنصور (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ننتظر المزيد من الاخوة المهندسين :15:


----------



## سيف المنصور (12 ديسمبر 2006)

و ننتظر .........


----------



## سيف المنصور (21 فبراير 2007)

للرفع.........


----------



## Saber Mohamed (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks alot my dear


----------



## virtualknight (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد راضي (29 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة حد سمع عن ملف ماركونيكوف
افيدوني افادكم الله
مع العلم انا لا ابحث عن قاعدة ماركونيكوف الكيميائية 
انا ابحث عن ملف ماكونيكوف المستخدم في مارش السيارة


----------



## faisal1111 (21 فبراير 2011)

شكراُ على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعيد معمل (14 أغسطس 2011)

*بادئ الحركة أوstarter*

شرح مبسط لبادئ الحركة حمل من المرفقات وأسألك الدعاء بظر الغيب ويوجد المزيد


----------

